# McRoberts? Is he really that bad?



## Pacersthebest

I don't know him that good but is he really so bad as most of the people say or will he be a good bench player for us?


----------



## Redeemed

I'm a big believer in him and I think unless we get another PF he should be a backup and I think he will do well next year, and could eventually develop into a starter.


----------



## Zuca

I can see him being more useful for this team than Diogu even was (I know it doesn't mean anything but still...)


----------



## rocketeer

yes, he really is that bad.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

He's as soft as they come (mentally and physically), but he is a decent passer for a big man.


----------



## DANNY

> McRoberts


----------



## Wade County

:lol: Classic


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Hahaha....Yeah I guess you can say he's pretty soft, but I think he's not completely useleess like PacersguyUSA said he's a decent passer, but he most definitely needs to work on WAY more aspects of his game if he plans on staying with this team.


----------



## DannyGranger33

DANNY said:


> > McRoberts


LOL.

I don't have to say any more - that was the best post on this board in months.

McRoberts makes Travis Diener look like a cross of MJ and Magic Johnson.


----------



## StephenJackson

DANNY said:


> > McRoberts


Damnit, now I want a McChicken. Even though they made that mayo look nasty.


----------



## rtg

McChickens are really good actually. I like the new Southern Chicken better but I still may get a McChicken today just because of this thread. Oh and I am not a McBob fan.


----------



## billfindlay10

I think he has tools, good athlete, good passer as mentioned, solid shooter, and although thin he has good length for the 4 spot......he is only going into year 2, give him some time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

He's not all that good but like Zuca said, he'll atleast be more useful than Ike Diogu.


----------



## clownskull

yeh, some folks have bashed him big time on other boards but, i'm gonna give him a fair shot before i declare anything.
if he sticks around and makes himself useful-great. if not- well then no big loss anyway. i just hope he makes the most of his opportunity.


----------



## Somebody Call My Mama

Hard to say considering he's only played 28 career minutes in the NBA. I know he was highly regarded coming out of high school and was at one point considered a top-5 lottery pick, so he must have _some_ talent, somewhere. He seems to me like a poor man's Pau Gasol.


----------



## StephenJackson

NewAgeBaller said:


> He's not all that good but like Zuca said, he'll atleast be more useful than Ike Diogu.



Yeah, Ike Diogu...what a waste that was. He's got a soft touch in the paint, but I've never been a fan of the 'too short centers/powerfowards'...with the exception of Ben Wallace...they never really go too far.


----------



## B_&_B

McRoberts didnt do jack on our NBDL team when he got sent down this past season.
I'd much rather have Ike over McBob. I think Ike is going to really help us this season, if he stays healthy. Which isnt a given since he's had injury issues so far during his short career. Ike was Pac 10 player of the year, he's got the skills/potential to be very solid. Only time will tell.


----------



## SickGame

To think that if he came out after his first year at Duke, he would've been a top 5 pick. I can't imagine how much he must be kicking himself for losing out on all that money.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I really like Ike's game, and I'm a huge Dukie so I have a soft spot for McRoberts. I don't think Ike fit what you guys wanted from that position, so I think that's a big reason he didn't get any minutes here.

As for McRoberts, I still think he could be an average rotation guy, it's hard to pinpoint what went wrong with him. Seems almost as if he lost his swagger during college and has been skating by on that rep he got his first year. I hope everything works out for him,, because I still believe he can be a solid rotation player in the NBA. I mean hell, if Kwame can do it!


----------



## Somebody Call My Mama

Diogu is a very gifted scorer and a solid rebounder. Problem is, he's an atrocious defender and a horrible passer. Those two major flaws prevent him from ever playing more than 15 minutes a night. He'll make an o.k. third stringer, nothing more. I'd take McRoberts since there's still a chance he could end up a productive NBA player, something Diogu looks to never be.


----------



## PacersorBust

If he came out of high school and went straight to the pros, I think he would be a much better player. I think going to Duke ruined his chances of being a great player.


----------



## Vermillion

Poor man's Bogut?

At least he has size, which is something Diogu doesn't have.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Pacersthebest said:


> I don't know him that good but is he really so bad as most of the people say or will he be a good bench player for us?


To put it mildly he sucks. He's a good guy though. He's just a big body with a nice jumper.


----------



## Knick Killer

PacersorBust said:


> If he came out of high school and went straight to the pros, I think he would be a much better player. I think going to Duke ruined his chances of being a great player.


How could going to Duke and being coached by Mike Krzyzewski ruin your chances of being a great player?


----------



## PacersorBust

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, Ike Diogu...what a waste that was. He's got a soft touch in the paint, but I've never been a fan of the 'too short centers/powerfowards'...with the exception of Ben Wallace...they never really go too far.


I remember the trade with GSW was considered "the Ike Diogu trade". :lol:



Knick_Killer31 said:


> How could going to Duke and being coached by Mike Krzyzewski ruin your chances of being a great player?


One other player from Duke that had high expectations going INTO Duke that have failed in the NBA....Shelden Williams. I remember that they would always have McRoberts playing out of his normal position (PF), and I think that is what ruined him.


----------



## BenDavis503

I thought he was going to be a really good player and a steal where we got him in the draft. But he is as lazy as they come. A waste of talent. But if he can pull his head out of his *** and play some hoops... he will be a good player.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

BenDavis503 said:


> I thought he was going to be a really good player and a steal where we got him



I though the exact same thing about Ike when we got him from Golden State...Turned out he was pretty much useless...Maybe he can turn it around in Portland, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## andalusian

You got Jarret Jack which will probably be the heart and soul of your team sooner than you expect (yes, I am one of the Portland fans that loved JJ's passion). McBob was just a salary equalizer. I would not have much hope to see anything from him - hope he proves me wrong as he seems like a nice kid - but let's keep it in check...


----------



## Redeemed

I like him a lot. If we don't get a power forward in a trade, we need to give him a serious look. He has what we are looking for in a power forward. Shooting, athleticism, and size. I don't see him being as bad as people say. He might have motivational issues, but thats something that is pretty much fixed being in his home town. If he can keep an intensity level here, he has all the tools to atleast be a decent backup.


----------



## HurraKane212

DienerTime said:


> I like him a lot. If we don't get a power forward in a trade, we need to give him a serious look. He has what we are looking for in a power forward. Shooting, athleticism, and size. I don't see him being as bad as people say. He might have motivational issues, but thats something that is pretty much fixed being in his home town. If he can keep an intensity level here, he has all the tools to atleast be a decent backup.


Actually, McBob isn't that good a shooter and needs to work on his form.


----------

